# RAID 1 und 5 -> Allgemeine Fragen [gelöst]

## SvenFischer

Hallo Jungs,

ich habe schon kräftig gessucht, aber auch Wikipedia gibt keine Antworten auf meine (mich quälende) Fragen:

1. Kann ich, wenn eine HD bei RAID 1 ausfällt einfach weiterarbeiten?

2. Kann ich, eine HD bei einem funktionierenden RAID 1 rausnehmen und an einen fremden PC anschließen und der kann dann Daten auslesen? Wenn ja, normal oder über ein RAID, in dem Fall mit ur einer HD?

3. Was bringt eine zusätzliche HD bei RAID 5 (also mehr als mind. 3)=4; nur etwas mehr Daten oder auch Geschwindigkeiten bei der normalen Operation oder erst beim recovery?

4. RAID5. Muss man eine spare HD haben, um weiterarbeiten zu können wenn eine HD von insgesammt 3 ausfällt,oder geht das erst bei mind. 4 HD?

Danke...Last edited by SvenFischer on Fri Oct 31, 2008 8:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## 69719

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich habe schon kräftig gessucht, aber auch Wikipedia gibt keine Antworten auf meine (mich quälende) Fragen:
> 
> 1. Kann ich, wenn eine HD bei RAID 1 ausfällt einfach weiterarbeiten?
> ...

 

1. Ja, da die Daten gespiegelt auf der anderen Platte liegen

2. Ja, die Platte muss aber wiederum als Raid eingebunden werden.

3. Bei Raid 5 wird die Größte der gesamtkapzität aus Anzahl der Platten - 1 * die kleinste Platte bestimmt. Je mehr Platten, desto größer also auch das Raid. Ebenso bringt es eine Geschwindigkeitssteigerung, da die Daten gleichzeitig auf mehrere Platten geschrieben werden.

4. Bei Raid 5 darf immer nur eine Platte austeigen. Die spare Platte ist eine Sicherheitsplatte die dann für die ausgestiegene Platte einsteigt, um die verlorenen Daten der defekten Platte sofort zu berechnen. Man braucht keine Spare Platte, diese ist aber von Vorteil, da dann auf den schnellsten Weg die Daten berechnet werden. Existiert diese nicht, so muss man erst eine neue Platte kaufen und anschließend in das Raid einbringen. Das birgt die Gefahr, dass eine weitere Platte in dem Zeitraum austeigen kann.Last edited by 69719 on Fri Oct 31, 2008 8:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SvenFischer

Perfekte Antworten und so schnell, ich danke recht herzlich.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Also bei RAID ist es immer wichtig auch zu sagen welchen Controller man einsetzt. Ich habe nur Erfahrung mit Software-Raid aus dem Linux-Kern und da auch nur mit Raid1. Dafür gilt:

1. ja, solange mind eine Platte noch geht verlierst du keine Daten

2. ja, bei Software-Raid kannst du die Partition ganz normal mounten oder ein Raid1 mit nur einer funktionierenden Platte erstellen ("degraded array" im mdadm-speak) und das dann nutzen. Wenn die Platte aus einem Hardware-Raid stammt würde ich davon ausgehen, dass du im 2. Rechner genau den selben Controller mit der selben Firmware nutzen solltest. Ob man das zwingend braucht kommt sicherlich auf die Hardware an.

Wenn du Software-Raid nutzen willst dann kannst du dir deine Frage durch Probieren vielleicht auch selbst beantworten. Ich habe dir mal nen Link rausgesucht wo ich mit loopback devices rumprobiert habe. Das kostet mal ein paar MB und tut erstmal nicht weh, und man lernt gleich mdadm kennen.

Der 5.Post in dem Thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-630971-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## der_flo

Noch von mir ein paar Fragen, auch wenn sie nicht 100%ig reinpasst:

Ich will einen Fileserver mit Software-RAID-5 aufbauen und dazu drei relativ große SATA-Platten (500Gb+) verwenden. Der Fileserver soll außerdem eine umfangreiche Backuplösung auf Basis von Dirvish/rsync (inkrementelle Backups mit Hardlinks) aufbauen.

Jetzt die eigentlichen Fragen:

 - Dürfen die Backups auf dem gleichen RAID wie die Daten liegen (natürlich auf einem anderen Volume)? Oder muss ich nochmal ein zweites RAID 5 oder RAID 1 mit extra Platten nur für die Backups aufbauen? (Mich graut es schon vor den Stromkosten für 5-6 Platten.)

 - Oder kann ich am End mit LVM schon Backups fahren? Zu inkrementellen LVM-Backups hab ich auf die Schnelle nix gefunden.

 - Der letzte Ct-Artikel zu ZFS war wieder mal eindrucksvoll. Eine Implementierung für ein Linux oder ein BSD gibt es aber meinens Wissens ja noch nicht, oder? Da müsste ich dann wirklich auf OpenSolaris bauen und mich extra wieder in die neue Materie einarbeiten.

 - Muss ich beim Mainboard-Kauf irgendwas beachten, außer dass 4-6 SATA-Ports zur Verfügung stehen? Gibts Tipps für ein günstiges Core 2 Duo Board?

Danke vorab,

der_flo

----------

## firefly

 *der_flo wrote:*   

> Noch von mir ein paar Fragen, auch wenn sie nicht 100%ig reinpasst:
> 
> Ich will einen Fileserver mit Software-RAID-5 aufbauen und dazu drei relativ große SATA-Platten (500Gb+) verwenden. Der Fileserver soll außerdem eine umfangreiche Backuplösung auf Basis von Dirvish/rsync (inkrementelle Backups mit Hardlinks) aufbauen.
> 
> Jetzt die eigentlichen Fragen:
> ...

 

Was ZFS und linux bzw BSD betrifft: für *BSD: http://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFS

und für linux: http://www.wizy.org/wiki/ZFS_on_FUSE

----------

## Anarcho

 *escor wrote:*   

>  *SvenFischer wrote:*   Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich habe schon kräftig gessucht, aber auch Wikipedia gibt keine Antworten auf meine (mich quälende) Fragen:
> 
> 1. Kann ich, wenn eine HD bei RAID 1 ausfällt einfach weiterarbeiten?
> ...

 

Das kann man generell nicht sagen. Bei einem Software-RAID hängt es stark vom Controller und dem Fehler der Platte ab was mit dem laufenenden Rechner passiert. Er kann durchaus abstürzen. Nur ein Hot-Swap fähiger Controller sollte hier abhilfe schaffen (gibt es aber wohl kaum in normaler Consumer-Hardware). Was man aber sagen kann ist, das in aller Regel mit den Daten auf der 2. Platte nichts passiert.

 *escor wrote:*   

> 2. Ja, die Platte muss aber wiederum als Raid eingebunden werden.

 

Das stimmt auch so nicht ganz. Bei Software-RAID1 sollte es problemlos möglich sein die Partition direkt zu mounten ohne vorher ein RAID1 zu erzeugen. Wie das mit Hardware-RAID Platten aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Dort kommt es aber am meisten darauf an den gleichen Controller zu verwenden, was ich als Hauptnachteil von Hardware-RAID empfinde.

 *escor wrote:*   

> 3. Bei Raid 5 wird die Größte der gesamtkapzität aus Anzahl der Platten - 1 * die kleinste Platte bestimmt. Je mehr Platten, desto größer also auch das Raid. Ebenso bringt es eine Geschwindigkeitssteigerung, da die Daten gleichzeitig auf mehrere Platten geschrieben werden.

 

Das schreiben sollte sich bei RAID5 nicht gewaltig verbessern da immer auch die Paritätsplatte mit bespielt und vorher errechnet werden muss. Das Lesen steigt allerdings (soweit es der BUS zulässt) fast linear mit Anzahl der Platten. Es sollte eigentlich [(Anzahl Platten - 1) * Plattenlesegeschwindigkeit] (wenn alle Platten gleich sind) sein. Ich habe z.B. ein RAID5 mit 3 Platten, alle schaffen so ca. 75-80 MB/s. Das RAID schafft bei mir ca. 150 MB/s (Lesen natürlich).

----------

## 69719

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*    *SvenFischer wrote:*   Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich habe schon kräftig gessucht, aber auch Wikipedia gibt keine Antworten auf meine (mich quälende) Fragen:
> 
> 1. Kann ich, wenn eine HD bei RAID 1 ausfällt einfach weiterarbeiten?
> ...

 

zu 1. Da es bei der Frage um ein Raid, egal welches Level geht, kann man immer mit den Daten arbeiten, es sei denn es fallen mehr Platten aus als in dem entsprechenden Level ausfallen dürfen. Im Level 1, wie auch die Frage war, ist es so, dass man immer arbeiten kann, solange noch min. 1 Festplatte funktioniert. Ein Raid ist nun mal so entwickelt, dass Platten austeigen können und man trotzdem arbeiten kann.

zu 2. Das ist richtig, es kommt wohl immer auf das Level drauf an, selbst bei einem Raid 5 welches aus nur 2 Platten besteht ist dies Möglich, ich hab es selber schon getestet. Achja, ich glaube wir hatten das Thema mit den 2 Platten in einem Raid 5 schonmal  :Smile:  also nicht nochmal anspringen  :Very Happy: 

zu 3. Ist wohl richtig.

Aber ich denke wir haben ihm schon weitergeholfen, den Rest bekommt man dann ganz gut durch Probieren raus.

2 Stunden probieren spart nunmal 30 Minuten Dokumentation lesen und man weiß anschließend um was es geht.

----------

## dertobi123

 *der_flo wrote:*   

> Jetzt die eigentlichen Fragen:
> 
>  - Dürfen die Backups auf dem gleichen RAID wie die Daten liegen (natürlich auf einem anderen Volume)? Oder muss ich nochmal ein zweites RAID 5 oder RAID 1 mit extra Platten nur für die Backups aufbauen? (Mich graut es schon vor den Stromkosten für 5-6 Platten.)

 

Also Backups auf der/den gleichen Platten wie die Ausgangsdaten? Kann man machen, will man aber i.d.R. nicht. Damit sicherst du Daten nur gegen versehentliches löschen, wenn dir aber das RAID um die Ohren fliegt ist das Backup mit futsch. Die Backups auf ein anderes Array in der gleichen Hardware zu legen ist schon etwas sicherer, aber auch hier würde ich noch nicht von einem "Backup" sprechen. Die Ausgangsfrage sollte sein: Was für Daten habe ich, wie wichtig sind diese Daten, wie leicht kann ich sie bei einem Totalausfall wiederherstellen, was kostet mich das, usw usf - u.a. daraus ergibt sich dann die Antwort auf deine Frage. Aber wie gesagt, selbst für den Heimbereich wäre mir ein Backup auf der gleichen Hardware zu unsicher.

 *der_flo wrote:*   

>  - Oder kann ich am End mit LVM schon Backups fahren? Zu inkrementellen LVM-Backups hab ich auf die Schnelle nix gefunden.

 

Such mal nach "LVM snapshot incremental", da findet sich bei Google einiges.

 *der_flo wrote:*   

>  - Der letzte Ct-Artikel zu ZFS war wieder mal eindrucksvoll. Eine Implementierung für ein Linux oder ein BSD gibt es aber meinens Wissens ja noch nicht, oder? Da müsste ich dann wirklich auf OpenSolaris bauen und mich extra wieder in die neue Materie einarbeiten.

 

Man liest hin und wieder, dass es unter FreeBSD produktiv nutzbar wäre, mir fehlen da die Erfahrungen. Da es letztlich um (wichtige) Daten geht, würde ich - so die Entscheidung pro ZFS steht - dementsprechend zu (Open)Solaris greifen.

----------

## der_flo

Ok, ZFS scheidet dann wohl aus, ich hab keine Zeit, auch noch genügend Solaris-Wissen aufzubauen. Dann lieber LVM.

@ Tobi: Deine Aussagen verstehe ich schon. Da muss ich wohl wirklich abwägen, wie viel Sicherheit ich haben will. Eine externe Backuplösung für den Heimbereich ist halt schon sehr aufwändig. Der Haupteinsatzzweck des Fileservers ist ja genau die zentrale Backupmöglichkeit.

Es ist wohl das beste, wenn ich abwechselnd auf zwei Platten backupe und diese eben regelmäßig (idealerweise täglich) wechsle. So kann zur Not auch der Server ausbrennen, ohne dass viele Daten abhanden kommen.

Würde ich den Brandfall und die Überspannung (relevant) billigend in Kauf nehmen, dann könnte ich die beiden Backupplatten auch als RAID-1 fest einbauen.

@ Tobi, Rest: Was habt dann ihr für automatisierte Backuplösungen daheim? Neben dem Server noch ein NAS in einem anderen Raum?

Danke und ciao,

der flo

----------

## Anarcho

 *escor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zu 1. Da es bei der Frage um ein Raid, egal welches Level geht, kann man immer mit den Daten arbeiten, es sei denn es fallen mehr Platten aus als in dem entsprechenden Level ausfallen dürfen. Im Level 1, wie auch die Frage war, ist es so, dass man immer arbeiten kann, solange noch min. 1 Festplatte funktioniert. Ein Raid ist nun mal so entwickelt, dass Platten austeigen können und man trotzdem arbeiten kann.

 

Ich bezog mich dabei auch aufs laufende System. Es kann eben sein das der Rechner abschmiert und erst ausgeschaltet und die defekte Platte ausgebaut werden muss. Dann kann man natürlich (ohne die Sicherheit des RAIDS) weiterarbeiten. Habe z.B. vor kurzem erlebt das eine kaputte Festplatte eine 2. Platte im System unbrauchbar (also nicht ansprechbar, nicht defekt, keinen Datenverlust) gemacht hat. Und das trotz SATA.

 *der_flo wrote:*   

> @ Tobi, Rest: Was habt dann ihr für automatisierte Backuplösungen daheim? Neben dem Server noch ein NAS in einem anderen Raum?

 

Also vollautomatisch habe ich nichts obwohl es bei mir tatsächlich kritische Unternehmensdaten sind, aber ich speichere meine Daten regelmässig abwechselnd auf 2 USB Platten. Das hat halt den Vorteil das die Platten nicht dauernd laufen und auch nicht am gleichen Ort wie der Server sind. Gegen den "normalen" Ausfall habe ich eine RAID5.

Ach ja, die wichtigsten Sachen befinden sich sowieso per SVN auch auf einem anderen Server.

----------

## der_flo

@Anarcho: Danke. Manuelle Backups möchte ich aber nicht machen. Ein SCM ist natürlich eine elegante Lösung, aber nur wenn der entsprechende Server auch wieder zuverlässig gesichert wird. Sowas hab ich nicht zur Hand.

Unklar ist mir noch, wie hoch das Risiko ist, wenn die Backupmedien (Festplatte(n), ggf. im RAID) sind direkt im Fileserver befinden bzw. per Kabel (USB, eSATA, Ethernet) angebunden sind.

Was kann passieren?

- Bei einem Brand ist es wahrscheinlich, dass gleich die ganze Bude in Flammen aufgeht. Da kommt man also nicht aus.

- Bei einer Überspannung oder einem Blitzschlag sind wohl alle Geräte in der Wohnung gefährdet. Ggf hilft hier ne Überspannungsschutzdose? http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=3;LA=4;GROUP=C193;GROUPID=3256;ARTICLE=83584;START=0;SORT=preis;OFFSET=16;SID=31EPdOIqwQAR8AAEV9Zjw916bd45d6760141e3d3be1fb899b2ff9

Ciao,

der Flo

----------

## think4urs11

 *der_flo wrote:*   

> Was kann passieren?
> 
> - Bei einem Brand ist es wahrscheinlich, dass gleich die ganze Bude in Flammen aufgeht. Da kommt man also nicht aus.

 

Evtl. hat man einen Safe im Keller oder die Platte mit dem allerwichtigsten zufällig im Büro dabei während die Bude brennt, ein Bankschließfach (soo teuer sind die nicht und im Fall der Fälle ist man froh das man eins hat), ....

 *der_flo wrote:*   

> - Bei einer Überspannung oder einem Blitzschlag sind wohl alle Geräte in der Wohnung gefährdet. Ggf hilft hier ne Überspannungsschutzdose?

 

Ein Gerät das nicht angeschlossen ist (USB-Platte) ist relativ sicher vor Blitzeinschlag, ganz einfache Rechnung.

Sofern du dich ausschließlich auf eine Überspannungsschutzleiste aus dem Baumarkt verläßt kannst du das auch gleich bleiben lassen. Die Dinger haben einem Blitzeinschlag ins Haus alleine nichts entgegenzusetzen.

Ein zweites Raid als Backup könnte z.B, durch den menschlichen Faktor gefährdet sein (mkfs /dev/sdd1 ... ohh sh*t, ich wollte doch sde1)

Ein amoklaufender Prozeß könnte sämtliche erreichbaren Filesysteme schreddern.

Die Gehäuselüftung könnte ausfallen und unmerklich kochen alle Platten vor sich hin

Mit nur einem Backup hast du ggf. ein Problem wenn du erst nach einiger Zeit merkst das was fehlt

...

... und ab ins Diskussionsforum da keine direkte Supportfrage

----------

## der_flo

@Think4UrS11:

Ich meinte weniger einen Blitzschlag, sondern mehr die darauf resultierenden Überspannungen im Strom- und Telefonnetz. Da sind bei mir in der Gegend schon viel passiert (Hardwaredefekte).

Da mir offensichtlich alle eine interne Backuplösung ausreden wollen, muss ich mir irgendwas mit externen Festplatten zusammenschustern und auf automatische Backups verzichten.

Trotzdem danke und ciao,

der Flo

----------

## Anarcho

Also meiner Meinung nach schützt vor Überspannung am besten eine USV, da diese aktiv filtern kann. Somit ist man dadurch nicht nur bei Stromausfällen sicherer.

Günstige gibt es schon für unter 100 €, diese laufen allerdings nicht mit jedem Netzteil zusammen (leidige, eigene Erfahrung). Ich glaube das Stichwort war "Aktiver PFC Filter" (oder ähnlich). Damit können die billigen USVs nicht da diese kein reines Sinus-Signal liefern.

Da ich den Server aber gewerblich betreibe habe ich dort jetzt eine stärkere USV (Smart-UPS 1500VA, 300€). Mein alter Server (und damit das alte Netzteil) hat aber hervorragend an einer Backups 500VA funktioniert (ca. 15 min, ca. 100 €).

----------

## der_flo

@Anarcho: Ja, so ne kleine APC ist wahrscheinlich wirklich die beste Lösung. Ich schau mal, ob sowas im Budget noch drin wäre.

Ciao,

der Flo

----------

